# new member here



## beowulf (Dec 11, 2006)

hi
just stumbled on to this forum and signed up straight away 
always had an interest in aircraft, not just WW2, im ex-raf regiment so i guess thats got a ahand in it too 
got some pics to post at some point, sorry for the quick hello but i want to go and explore!!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 11, 2006)

Welcome! Nice Avatar!


----------



## R-2800 (Dec 11, 2006)

yes i think your avatar is really cool too


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 11, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## MacArther (Dec 11, 2006)

Ello, nice to meet you! Dunno if your interested, but you can have my avatar, because it seems more fitting to you than to me...then again, I just picked it because its from a video game I like. Still your avatar is pretty cool as is, so I might just be rattling off nonsense in the preivious lines.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 11, 2006)

i'd want him to keep that one!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 11, 2006)

If I was him, I would keep his as well...

Oh and welcome.


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 11, 2006)

welcome to the site.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2006)

Hallo !!!
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 12, 2006)

Hell and welcome from Down Under!


----------



## MacArther (Dec 12, 2006)

Sorry about implying that you might need a new avatar. Plus, I think I got my stories mixed up, because Beowulf is about the great heroic man of Norse mythology, and Fenrir (ala my avatar) is the wolf that fought a Norse god and took one of said gods arms.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 12, 2006)

i don't think there's ever been this much talk before about a newbie's avatar?


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 12, 2006)

Mac's not a newbie.


----------



## Hunter368 (Dec 12, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Drucifer (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm forum newbie too!


----------



## beowulf (Dec 24, 2006)

MacArther said:


> Sorry about implying that you might need a new avatar. Plus, I think I got my stories mixed up, because Beowulf is about the great heroic man of Norse mythology, and Fenrir (ala my avatar) is the wolf that fought a Norse god and took one of said gods arms.




no worries dude........


----------

